# resistencias normalizadas



## black_flowers (May 10, 2007)

alguien sabe cómo se interpreta esta tabla de resistencias normalizadas?: 

http://www.arrakis.es/~fon/simbologia/_private/colores.htm#SERIES

otra opción sería una lista con todas las resistencias normalizadas (con sus valores) si alguien sabe algún link...

un saludo.


----------



## Avid (May 10, 2007)

Mira lo de las resistencias normalizadas son uy faciles de interpretar, ese cuadro de ahi contiene los valores de las resistencias comerciales, osea tu puedes çmultiplicra por 10, 100 1000 o todos los multiplos ah y tambien submultiplos de esos valores para tener la resistencia comercial que uno necesita.
espero que se entienda
Suerte.


----------

